
WeWork Aims to Go Public in September, Sooner Than Expecte - JumpCrisscross
https://www.wsj.com/articles/wework-aims-to-go-public-in-september-sooner-than-expected-sources-11563921401?mod=rsswn
======
gcbw2
i.e. "exiting"

